# Calming Signals



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.canis.no/rugaas/onearticle.php?artid=1

I always wanted to know more about the way dogs communicate with other dogs and even with us. 
So far with Sam I observed yawning, looking away, play bowing and freezing.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Great read....good to know....thanks.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Her whole Site is interesting. 
http://www.canis.no/rugaas/index.php


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

This is all great info, thanks for the links.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, datacan... Very interesting reading! Willie often does the paw lift, but I don't know who he's trying to calm, me or himself. He does it in the absence of any other dogs.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They may be trying to comunicate with us. I tried some of these signals on Sam and he behaved unusually calm for a 6 month old. : 
I yawned when he yawned and blinked softly and tried not to stare at him. 
Sounds ridiculous, I know cats blink slowly to signal kisses. Was not aware dogs use similar cues.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Interesting. Pumpkin bows, yawn, turns her head away, & freezes. She also smiles  I interpret this behavior as positive. She only does it when we greet 1st thing in the morning or when we come home after a separation. It is clearly a smile, & Pumpkin is the only dog we've had that does it.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

I tried the yawning and turning my head when my weimaraner was jazzed up and she settled right down and laid down without doing anymore than the calming signal.  I thought that was pretty cool.... coincidence maybe but hey I'll continue to try them.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

kellygh said:


> Interesting. Pumpkin bows, yawn, turns her head away, & freezes. She also smiles  I interpret this behavior as positive. She only does it when we greet 1st thing in the morning or when we come home after a separation. It is clearly a smile, & Pumpkin is the only dog we've had that does it.


Rosie definitely smiles at us--it's adorable.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper's keen on play bowing as a calming indicator. I might have to try the yawn/head turn next time he's excited!


----------

